# Colt Commander difference



## watrdog50 (May 14, 2014)

Have been looking @ new stainless Colt Commanders. Some have a upswept beavertail grip safety w/ a knob, some have a "duckbill" type grip safety w/ no knob. What is the diff. Are these both current production? See these both listed as "new" @ gunbroker.com dealers. The Colt site only shows the 1991 series w/ the "duckbill" , no knob, type of safety.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Many people find the "beavertail" safety more comfortable than the older, narrower-tailed version.
This is particularly true if you keep your thumb atop the pistol's safety lever, while shooting. This is also the reason for the so-called "memory bump."


----------



## watrdog50 (May 14, 2014)

Steve, thx. for the comeback. There seem to be two diff. "beavertail" safety designs on stainless Colt Commanders and they both seem to be on 1991 series. One is the upswept w' knob design(as on the XSE series), the other is a flatter(with width) design w/ no knob, not the older narrow type as on my 1911A1. I'm comparing many on gunbroker.com and there are two distinctly diff. "beavertail" designs other than the older type as on the 70 series Commander.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK, I looked at the first few Gunbroker.com Colt Commander listings.
There are _four_ (!) different grip-safety spur shapes.

First, there's the "classic" short-and-thin-spur version, like a 1911.
Then, there's a long-tail, thin spur, a little longer than that of a 1911A1.
Next I saw a "beavertail" version with a "memory bump" down at the bottom of the grip-safety.
And finally, I saw a "beavertail" version without that "memory bump," the bottom of the grip safety having the older, "classic," smooth shape.

So, now, to which one(s) do you refer?
(I'm too lazy to post pictures. You could, via Photobucket.com, if you'd like.)

"Knob"? What knob?
Maybe you're referring to what I've been told is called the "memory bump."


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Different models have different grip safeties. The XSE now has the upgraded grip safety with the up - swept tail. For all intents and purposes this is the better grip safety.

Some older XSE models may still have the duck bill safety.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

For the most recent pics of what is available, the Colt website is a good place to start.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Colt changed the grip safety on the XSE line in 2011 if I recall. It was a much needed change.

Old XSE grip safety aka duck bill








[/URL]

New XSE Up-Swept Beaver Tail










Sereis 80 and *other* Grip Safety










M1911A1/Series 70/*Other*










I think the 1911 Series might have a slightly different contour to it, it's hard to tell in the pictures and while I've held 70s and A1s, and 1991s etc. I don't think I've ever had them all out in front of me at the same time.


----------



## watrdog50 (May 14, 2014)

Steve: The WIDE safeties are what I'm referring to. One is "upswept w' memory bump", the other is shaped like a "duckbill/no memory bump". They both are on the 1991 series stainless Commander. Which is the NEWER model. Both these types are listed as "new in box" on g'broker site. Both look identical except for the grip safeties. Looking @ the STAINLESS 1991 series ONLY. Thx.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK. Thanks for the researches of both of you.
Here are my thoughts...

In my own experience, the "memory bump" can be pretty important:
Back when I was doing a lot of 1911 shooting, we didn't have anything like it...but we needed it. Keeping your thumb on the safety adds useful stabilizing downward pressure, the better to control recoil and aid recovery..._but_ doing that tends to lift the heel of your strong-hand palm off of the grip safety, which can prevent a shot. Therefore, if you keep your thumb on the pistol's safety lever while you shoot (which I strongly suggest that you do), the "memory bump" will keep the grip safety depressed and the gun functioning correctly.
"Back in the day" we used to disable the 1911's grip safety, thereby avoiding the problem entirely. However, that is no longer an option if you carry one of these pistols for defense: If you shoot defensively, some lawyer will use the disabled safety as a spit upon which to roast you in court.

The _upswept_ beavertail might be important to you, too. When you grasp your pistol in preparation for a presentation, the upswept beavertail guides your hand into the correct position much better and more quickly than either the 1911 or the 1911A1 tang will...and probably better than the straighter "duckbill" tang will, too.
Further, it is the only possible protection against jamming your hand into the straight, "normal" tang as you grab for the gun. And it is a much better protection against "slide bite" than anything else that I can imagine, especially if you keep your thumb on that safety.

The upswept beavertail will make the pistol just a little more difficult to conceal. My own answer to that is, "So what?" The difference is slight, and the upswept beavertail adds enough practical utility to the pistol to more than overcome any concealment difficulties.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

The upswept is the most popular and offers greater advantages, Steve covered it well. Other styles don't have as much material underneath and the frame needs a little metal removed. The Ed Brown style is what I like because it sinks the gun down into your hand more so the bore is closer to your arm, it isn't a bunch but that little bit does help tame muzzle flip some. I think you'll prefer the upswept compared to any other version.

The duckbill does have some fans, more target shooters than those that shoot run and gun or train for SD. As you shoot it the gun actually nestles down into your hand in a way it can't when you grab it, cool but I don't like it and if you have to shift your grip for a mag change it undoes some of it. Uglier than a short haired dog with hemmoroids too.


----------

